# Lower MSRP's on GTO's Today



## ProZZac (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.pontiac.com/gto/index.jsp


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Yup, looks like $1k off.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

This looks like it only affects '06's?????


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Since no one on this forum ever pays MSRP it won't effect us much. Unfortunately this is only bad news for dealerships, since out bottom line stays exactly the same. They should have dropped our cost for the vehicle so the proportionate savings will be accross the board.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

The Monaro sold fine down under for over $60K. The Chevy Lumina sold fine in the Middle East for the same amount. The Vauxhall VXR sells out at $75K in the UK. Yet GM can't give the GTO away in the United States.

I swear, every time the super duper GMNA bean counters and marketing folks cut price in order to move product -- their salaries should take a corresponding hit.

Enjoy your GTOs, folks, because you're driving an absolute bargain at any price.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

well put B.A.!!!

I've been out a license for 4 months and will go without it another 2.(abusing a goat in public[the car not animal]) After those two are up I want to jump back into another 05 gto, 

do you think this will affect the pricing on used 04s and 05s. Do you think I could find someone(no one on here prob) to sell an 05 for 23k with many miles is unreasonable in 2 months?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> The Monaro sold fine down under for over $60K. The Chevy Lumina sold fine in the Middle East for the same amount. The Vauxhall VXR sells out at $75K in the UK. Yet GM can't give the GTO away in the United States.
> 
> I swear, every time the super duper GMNA bean counters and marketing folks cut price in order to move product -- their salaries should take a corresponding hit.
> 
> Enjoy your GTOs, folks, because you're driving an absolute bargain at any price.


I had not idea- - - 

If I wasn't so tight, I would feel bad for negotiating so hard on mine.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

noz34me said:


> I had not idea- - -
> 
> If I wasn't so tight, I would feel bad for negotiating so hard on mine.


lol, Im that tight, but insurance made me do it!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> lol, Im that tight, but insurance made me do it!



Also gang there is $500 rebate on the 06's now. So you are buying them cheaper AND getting rebate. Nows the time to do it.


----------



## ralniv (Dec 21, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Since no one on this forum ever pays MSRP it won't effect us much. Unfortunately this is only bad news for dealerships, since out bottom line stays exactly the same. They should have dropped our cost for the vehicle so the proportionate savings will be accross the board.


If GM reduced the invoice price by the same amount, then I don't see how this affects dealers in a significant way -- other than the inventory they already have on hand. The dealers can still expect to sell cars at the same margin, whether it be $1000 over invoice or whatever. If anything, a drop in MSRP might lure in more prospective buyers and result in more volume.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

ralniv said:


> If GM reduced the invoice price by the same amount, then I don't see how this affects dealers in a significant way -- other than the inventory they already have on hand. The dealers can still expect to sell cars at the same margin, whether it be $1000 over invoice or whatever. If anything, a drop in MSRP might lure in more prospective buyers and result in more volume.


The invoice cost is unaffected by the pricing changes. The dealers do have $500 dealercash they can use to conteract it, but its not eligible on the Goats.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Dealernut, so I got quoted 31,945 for a 06 M6 and you said that was roughly $500 over invoice. If I'm reading this right then, MSRP is roughly now $500 over invoice?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> Dealernut, so I got quoted 31,945 for a 06 M6 and you said that was roughly $500 over invoice. If I'm reading this right then, MSRP is roughly now $500 over invoice?


To be honest I am having trouble believing they are reducing the prices this much. Everyone here is fairly amazed with them lowering the prices this much BEFORE rebate and applicable discounts. 

So at this point I have to say yes, that is what they are doing. I personally am shocked they are taking this angle with the cars.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

man, this is gonna kill the resale of my 04 when my smartbuy is up in dec 07.

seriously, dealernut, do you have any before /after figures for a lease, interest rate, residual? my mother in law ordered a lacrosse to be built to her specs. i wonder how much this will change her payment.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Tom said:


> man, this is gonna kill the resale of my 04 when my smartbuy is up in dec 07.
> 
> seriously, dealernut, do you have any before /after figures for a lease, interest rate, residual? my mother in law ordered a lacrosse to be built to her specs. i wonder how much this will change her payment.


Its going to hurt everyones resale unfortunately

ummm..... The 2 year resisual is a little better for the 06 model other than that the resids and money factors are exactly the same, which means you can buy the car for about the same cost. . But still not nearly as good as what the 04's had back then. I doubt we will ever see that again.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Tom said:


> man, this is gonna kill the resale of my 04 when my smartbuy is up in dec 07.
> 
> seriously, dealernut, do you have any before /after figures for a lease, interest rate, residual? my mother in law ordered a lacrosse to be built to her specs. i wonder how much this will change her payment.



It honestly probably won't, as most have said, most of the cars are selling below sticker anyways. What killed the resale of your 04 was the LS2 in the 05/6's


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> It honestly probably won't, as most have said, most of the cars are selling below sticker anyways. What killed the resale of your 04 was the LS2 in the 05/6's


Well so far the resale value on the 04's have not been that bad at all. They were giving up to 8k rebate on the 04's (so figure 28k after tax and title). I recently took one in with 10k miles on it and we gave him 20,500 for his car. So figure a 25% loss after two years in not bad at all in this industry. Especially compared to a Dodge neon(pokes Steve in the ribs).


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

What do you all consider a good price for a new 05 presently ?? ?? ??


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Steve A said:


> What do you all consider a good price for a new 05 presently ?? ?? ??



i've been calling dealers out here all day today, best I can seem to get is about 29K


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> i've been calling dealers out here all day today, best I can seem to get is about 29K


If you were in New York, you could pick up a brand new one for $26K.


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi... I am new to the forum, but I have a question based on this thread...

I just made a deal on a new 06 M6... I am trading in a modified 01 Grand PRix GTP which I am 3k upside in. I am driving out, with them paying the 3k I am upside down in, at 34k... So is that a good deal? That would be 31k including tax, tag, and title... I have not taken delivery yet nor signed the papers because I want my stuff (headers, exhaust, pulley, stereo system, wheels, etc) off my GTP before they can have it.


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

putergod said:


> Hi... I am new to the forum, but I have a question based on this thread...
> 
> I just made a deal on a new 06 M6... I am trading in a modified 01 Grand PRix GTP which I am 3k upside in. I am driving out, with them paying the 3k I am upside down in, at 34k... So is that a good deal? That would be 31k including tax, tag, and title... I have not taken delivery yet nor signed the papers because I want my stuff (headers, exhaust, pulley, stereo system, wheels, etc) off my GTP before they can have it.


Very tough to know exactly what deal you're getting when you trade in. I try to avoid it, or at the least, negotiate your very best price on the car, then bring the trade into the picture.

I'm not sure I've ever been in that situation. (Upside down on a car) From a financial stability standpoint, I would think your situation is getting worse by getting a new car, particulary if the car you own is not having problems. Keep in mind that someday, you'll want to buy a house (if you haven't already). A few more trades like this may make that a difficult goal to reach.

I think that dealerships make it very easy for young people to dig themselves into a hole, so to speak. Ads like "Get the car you deserve" kind of crack me up. 

Well, before I get too entrenched on my soapbox, I'll wish you luck with your decision.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

putergod said:


> Hi... I am new to the forum, but I have a question based on this thread...
> 
> I just made a deal on a new 06 M6... I am trading in a modified 01 Grand PRix GTP which I am 3k upside in. I am driving out, with them paying the 3k I am upside down in, at 34k... So is that a good deal? That would be 31k including tax, tag, and title... I have not taken delivery yet nor signed the papers because I want my stuff (headers, exhaust, pulley, stereo system, wheels, etc) off my GTP before they can have it.


The selling price is an invoice deal. So that is good. The trade is really the touch point. My favorite tactic is to agree, hesitantly so, on all the #'s and then right when the buyers order is provided say that I do not get another grand on my car then I will buy. 

99% of the time they will take the offer.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

noz34me said:


> If you were in New York, you could pick up a brand new one for $26K.


that is about what i paid for my 04 last december before the crazy 5k bonus in gm card money. the only difference was last year they were offering 3.5% on the smartbuy and leases.


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

dealernut said:


> The selling price is an invoice deal. So that is good. The trade is really the touch point. My favorite tactic is to agree, hesitantly so, on all the #'s and then right when the buyers order is provided say that I do not get another grand on my car then I will buy.
> 
> 99% of the time they will take the offer.


Well, I got a call today that made me mad... They "screwed up" and made that deal with a "new" '05 model. Basically the numbers currently are, for a new '06 (roughly):
~34.5k selling
-$1000 incentives
-$11200 for my car (they said they are giving my 9k for it, which is actually good from what ive found on the net for a 2001 GTP with 82,000 miles - so that makes the selling price actually ~32.3k (not quite as good as quoted yesterday)
I owe 12.2k on mine, which makes me 3.2k upside down
The interest on mine is 16.7% and the tranny is about to go on it, but otherwise is in "like new" condition (show car, i take very good care of it)
The interest on the GTO is 6.9%
With a 1k down payment, drive out is currently set at 35.5k

What should I do now? I really dont want to pay that much and even left telling them I am having second thoughts and need to think about it. They wanted me to sign today, obviously, but I didn't. Any help negotiating a good price would be very appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

puter,
look into leasing. your interest rate on the gp is astronomical. if you roll the 3k into a lease, and get a lower interest rate, you buy yourself time to get your act together. then in a few years you can decide what to do. you do not pay tax on the residual, the residual or trade in is fixed so you dont get jerked around on the trade etc. worth seeing what they will do.


----------

